# On excommunication for those who fail to provide for their families (David Dickson)



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 26, 2021)

_Vers. 8._ But if any provide not for his own, and specially for those of his own house, he hath denied the Faith, and is worse than an Infidel.

_Precept_ 4. Of censuring those who refuse to provide for Widows, their Mothers or Grand-mothers, as it is prescribed in the second Precept of this Chapter, _viz._ That they should be excommunicated by the Church, and accounted deserters of the Christian doctrine, for Heathens, or Infidels, till they repent, which is the consequence of excommunication.

David Dickson, _An exposition of all St. Paul’s epistles together with an explanation of those other epistles of the apostles St. James, Peter, John & Jude: wherein the sense of every chapter and verse is analytically unfolded and the text enlightened_ (London: Francis Eglesfield, 1659), pp 166-67.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 27, 2021)

Excommunication for not providing for all widows, mothers, and grandmothers?  

Seems like a blanket statement that would not work well in many cases. What of stubborn unbelieving mothers or grandmothers or mother-in-laws? Even the New Testament does not tell us to support all widows after all, and there is no punishment laid upon us for not supporting all widows. They are not "my own" after all, but often strangers to me. And many women live ungodly lives. 

To say that those who refuse to give their hard-earned money to old women are to be counted as infidels seems very dumb without many qualifications. 

A heavy unjust load is thus laid upon the backs of men, but I see nothing for the relief of injured men, war-wounded males, or elderly males. 

I would not join David Dickson's church.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 27, 2021)

Pergamum said:


> I would not join David Dickson's church.



He would not accept you - especially as you cannot read.  He is talking about those who do not provide for their own mothers and grandmothers.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 27, 2021)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> He would not accept you - especially as you cannot read.  He is talking about those who do not provide for their own mothers and grandmothers.


So he discriminates against the mentally challenged, eh?

What if my Gramma was a Commie? What financial obligation do I owe her if she hates God, Country, and Apple Pie?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 27, 2021)

Pergamum said:


> So he discriminates against the mentally challenged, eh?
> 
> What if my Gramma was a Commie? What financial obligation do I owe her if she hates God, Country, and Apple Pie?



She'd have got run over by a Reindeer.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 27, 2021)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> She'd have got run over by a Reindeer.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Irenaeus (Aug 27, 2021)

Pergamum said:


> So he discriminates against the mentally challenged, eh?
> 
> What if my Gramma was a Commie? What financial obligation do I owe her if she hates God, Country, and Apple Pie?


Sir, I must take issue with your focus on non-essentials while ignoring the glaringly important matters.

Nowhere in any of these posts is the subject broached of your grandmom's disposition toward chicken sandwiches.

Utterly unacceptable.


----------



## Edward (Aug 27, 2021)

Pergamum said:


> What if my Gramma was a Commie? What financial obligation do I owe her if she hates God, Country, and Apple Pie?


Better you being required to support her than me paying taxes to do so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

